
Browser games aren't an easy target - markdog12
http://jakob.space/blog/browser-games-aren-t-an-easy-target.html
======
lucb1e
Why do people resubmit while the old one is still on the front page? Why does
HN even allow this (it used to redirect to the old submission, at least
sometimes)?

